# shooting 10mm steel ball on the ground 11 m far



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

enjoy vids.








http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ1NDA0NTMy.html


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Impressive!!!
*
From inside a car at that!

*WOW!!!*


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW- that is =WOW= TNX


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

unbelevable shooting, danny. but then you drove off and forgot video camera.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 impressive indeed (Are you the shooter in the car?)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

cool video. you guys are always shooting from cars!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Drive by shooting.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Now thats shooting Gangsta style!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wowww.

If I could shoot like that ! ........


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a car
I've got a slingshot
I've got 10mm steel balls

but

I haven't got this accuracy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_O. M. G. !
_


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Truly the mark of a Slingshot God; incredible feat of accuracy!


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Absolutely incredible! I admire your concentration with all that was going on!!!! Hitting such small targets from 11m away is simply inspiring!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

now thats SHOOTING!!!! and btw u forgot the camera


----------

